# any feed back on elite pulse or any elite bows



## KevinNY (Dec 28, 2010)

I shoot a Pulse for 3d. Shoot is better than my 7" BH bows. My limbs are 70 lbs but actually maxed at 74 and since Elite says to only take 2 turns out on their bows, it only goes down to 65 or so. Wish I had bought a 60 pounder and actually may switch limbs. The speed is there, no need for high poundage.


----------



## BHD13 (Jun 8, 2011)

i got a 60lb. pulse today and its smooooth and still over 300fps. it holds on target like glue,its a sweet bow


----------



## missionperk (Jan 7, 2009)

my pulse is the hands down best bow i have ever owned. it absolutely destroys my z7 on every facet of performance from draw cycle to speed.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

My Pulse is a great bow. It aims great, shoots really good, beats IBO with my set up. I have shot 300 Indoor rounds with it pretty good for a 6" brace hight bow. This is my 3rd year with my Pulse. I have a Pure that I have had for only about 6 months. For me the Pure does not aim as well as the pulse does. When I put the pin on the target with the pulse there is not much if any movement.


----------



## gun (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a 2011 Hunter, great bow. Not the fastest but smooth draw cycle and solid back wall. I was a Mathews guy for 20 years, Elites are much better IMHO.


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

I had a 70lb Pulse and loved it, had to sell it because 70 was to much for my shoulder. I have found an 11 60lb Pulse and should be here next week, looking forward to shooting it as the Pulse is a shooter and doesn't shoot like a 6" BH bow. I also have an 09 Z and a 13 Hunter and they are great bows.


----------



## johncraddock445 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a 2011 pure and a 2013 pure... hands down the best 3d bow I have ever had the privlage to shoot!


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

KevinNY said:


> I shoot a Pulse for 3d. Shoot is better than my 7" BH bows. My limbs are 70 lbs but actually maxed at 74 and since Elite says to only take 2 turns out on their bows, it only goes down to 65 or so. Wish I had bought a 60 pounder and actually may switch limbs. The speed is there, no need for high poundage.


You are correct the 60lb Pulse is much nicer than the 70lber I had. Doesn't bother the shoulder as much and I can still be in the 300's with my 374gr arrows. It will be a killer in the woods this fall.


----------

